# Looking for a boat - Need Advice



## Thom (May 4, 2012)

I hope to be doing a lot of fishing in the Cape San Blas, Indian Pass, Apalachicola Bay area over the next several years. I had planned on getting a flats boat, probably an Ankona Native SUV (http://ankonaboats.com/ankb2_003.htm) but am having second thoughts. I don't see many flats boats down there, at least not as many as I thought I would. I plan to fish inshore most of the time but would like to go along the beaches and in the passes in calm weather. 

I want something easy to trailer and low cost to maintain/run. I keep hearing the term "bay boat". Any suggestions?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

How much you want to spend?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Go longer rather than shorter. At least 16' but a 20'-22' is better. The length will give you more stability and a drier ride. Plus, there is never enough room in a boat. Flats boat in that area would work great. Be sure to get a four stroke and a steering wheel...not a tiller handle.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have been fishing down there for a little over 25 years. We started in bass boats. Big mistake. I have had a 17' Polar that was awesome for the skinny water, but sucked on a rough day. Keep in mind that the bay will get rough. And you will get soaking wet in a true flats skiff. I've been fishing it for the last 10 years in a 20" Polar bay boat. It's been awesome. We can make runs out to grouper holes if the bay is milk chocolate and we can get as skinny as I care to now a days. One of the guys I fish with has been running a Pathfinder for the last 15 years and that is the best all around boat for what you are talking about. You can go offshore and you can fish relatively skinny water. Had another guy that fished a Hewes and he was always soaking wet.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

please disregard if this is derailing too bad, but We go over to Port St Joe a few times per year. MrFish, did I hear you say grouper holes just offshore? How do I get info on that?


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Buy my Cape Horn; it can get in skinny water and it handles it's own offshore like no other 17 footer can. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...130hp-yamaha-139304/?highlight=2003+cape+horn


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> please disregard if this is derailing too bad, but We go over to Port St Joe a few times per year. MrFish, did I hear you say grouper holes just offshore? How do I get info on that?


You can find them within 5-6 miles of Government Cut. I'll get some numbers together when I get a chance.


----------

